# Soil Test



## mmicha (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello,

I just had a soil test done on my front lawn and just got the results. I took a sample from each side and below are the results. I had a test done a little while ago where I took a sample from the back lawn as well as from one side of the front. I've included both, but this new test from just the front shows a few nutrients out of whack and I wonder if it is anything for concern? I've been using only milorganite and an application of ringer lawn restore this season.

Mixed Test (Front and Back - April 2018


Latest Test (Front Lawn Only)


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Giving this a friendly bump!


----------



## Dmega (Aug 8, 2018)

Im no expert but the N seems low and the P really high. If it was my lawn I would want to stop adding Phosphorus as its useless for grass. Im not sure why your nitrogen is so low but thats the stuff which makes the grass grow and get green. I would add more of it and make sure to mulch when I cut the lawn. Also K is a bit low which is the stuff to help roots grow deep. Seeing that Milo has n-p-k of 6-4-0 i would use ringer instead which has 10-0-6. Just my opinion.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

With organic and slow release fertilizers, sometimes it they didn't get broken down all the way, they might end up in your soil test and skew your results. I usually like to test in the early spring before I have put down any products. This way, the soil has had many months without adding any products and the freeze thaw cycle helps to move lime and P through the soil profile.

As for your tests, if there is that much of a difference and it isn't due to fertilizer getting in your sample, you may have enough of a difference to warrant testing the front separate from the back and treating them differently.

Regarding your test results, since your P is high, skip the milo and stick with ringer or use a synthetic version such as a winterizer to help bring up your K as well. If you are interested in the extra green pop, start putting down applications of liquid iron. I wouldn't be concerned too much that some of your nutrients are off the scale. Is your grass growing? Is it relatively green? If so, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

